# Would you want to live forever if...



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

No, and I don't understand why people find the idea of existing after death eternally a comforting thing, that's like my worst nightmare. Imagine if you had to exist forever and there was no way you could escape from existing. I like knowing that I can kill myself whenever I want in a fw minutes even though I have no current plans to ever do so. I don't know why people want to exist forever.


----------



## blondemaiden (Jul 2, 2016)

I wouldn't want to live forever but for the sole reason that it sounds exhausting. Meaning, it'd feel like overkill spending that much time on Earth, if that even makes sense. I'm liking being alive right now, but once I've gotten my fair share of time here, I'm out!


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Octavius said:


> No, *NO*
> 
> Conflict, disorder, hate, passion, injustices are part of the human condition. You cannot have a winner without a loser, You cannot have freedom unless there something to be free from. You cannot have life without death.


You are just too used to it. A world without all of it would be awesome.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

OP, 
this world would be better without death penalty, like some people said here. What if this world have massive advertisements of how to keep the world perfect and what are the best actions to take? It would be much better than "repressing" the citizens to not do bad things. 
If you want an example of how it works, I'd give media.


----------



## Dead Silent (Oct 19, 2015)

The reason I appreciate my life on Earth is because of all the bad things that happen in the world. Sure, the world is a dark place, but the world is still beautiful. I don't think you can appreciate what's good, if you can't acknowledge the bad. If everything was good, you'd just take it all for granted. For example, if everybody had enough food where starvation wasn't a problem, why would I care if I tossed out my food simply because I didn't like it? I mean, everybody has food, so what if I waste mine? Plus, an idyllic world like that, is quite literally, my idea of Hell. I'd take everything for granted and be bored as hell. And the idea of immortality doesn't appeal to me. Don't you want to experience death one day? Are you not the least bit curious?

tl;dr Immortality + Idyllic world = Hell on Earth


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Octavius said:


> Invariably you would be correct in that that line of logic. I would not argue against the ability to experience more happiness if you have experienced a greater sadness. Depth of perspective is confined by experience. Is it reasonably appropriate, then, to cause mayhem in order to create a more euphoric happiness? Surely not! The human condition will create problems enough. You should not expect an imperfect being (man) to exist well in a perfect environment. I am happy because I know sadness, I am full because I know hunger, I fight because I know peace, and I strive because there is a destination.
> 
> Without a carrot, the mule will do nothing. But, what value will the mule put on the carrot if he never knew what hunger is?


In this scenario you would be perfect. You would still be human, but no longer imperfect...Would that change things for you?



ColdNobility said:


> I think you missed the point of the proverb.


Care to elaborate?



Popinjay said:


> Death for kidnapping and pollution?


Would you find it hard to obey these laws?

At least you wouldn't have to worry that bad stuff could happen to your children.



Aladdin Sane said:


> No, and I don't understand why people find the idea of existing after death eternally a comforting thing, that's like my worst nightmare. Imagine if you had to exist forever and there was no way you could escape from existing. I like knowing that I can kill myself whenever I want in a fw minutes even though I have no current plans to ever do so. I don't know why people want to exist forever.


Humans wouldn't die (unless they attempt a crime), so they generally wouldn't have to worry about any kind of existing after death.
You would have the ability to live forever, but you can still knowingly attempt a crime in order to end it.



Karla said:


> OP,
> this world would be better without death penalty, like some people said here. What if this world have massive advertisements of how to keep the world perfect and what are the best actions to take? It would be much better than "repressing" the citizens to not do bad things.
> If you want an example of how it works, I'd give media.


Free will still exists in this scenario, so despite the fact that everyone has perfect minds and bodies, they can still choose to commit a crime. Therefore some kind of punishment would be necessary regardless.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

The votes are looking pretty even thus far. Glad I started up this poll!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Humans wouldn't die (unless they attempt a crime), so they generally wouldn't have to worry about any kind of existing after death.


I already don't worry about what happens after death, so that's irrelevant to me.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> Forever is a very long time especially the bit towards the end.


-Woody Allen


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Utopia is a myth. Human beings are still animals. We naturally form hierarchies, packs, herds, and pecking orders. I can't imagine we'll ever outgrow it. I hope we do.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

People wouldn't want to live forever in a utopia or even want one if it existed.









People who say they want to live forever are people who have nothing left to live for and are accepting that they do not want anything in life anymore, so why be immortal in the first place?

There is a lot of inspiring/deep/sappy quotes/notes I could make right now, but I'll refrain because they can be cringey.

Conclusion:
People want to die, and people do not want perfection (utopia).


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Ugh no! Living forever would be hell, no matter how utopian the world would be.


----------



## CosmoJr (Sep 23, 2016)

If it was possible to experience different dimensions, worlds, and other possibilities in the the multiverse.


----------



## Godney (Aug 28, 2016)

It can't be that much of a utopia if you face the death penalty for littering...


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

narcissistic said:


>


I cannot agree with this picture, lol. It's an interesting idea, however having a perfect body and mind does not mean one can never progress. For example, you still wouldn't know how to play a piano unless you learned how...but being perfect could mean you could learn to play it even better than imperfect humans can play it.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Godney said:


> It can't be that much of a utopia if you face the death penalty for littering...


Why would you want to litter? Do you have a need to throw plastics into nature?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I cannot agree with this picture, lol. It's an interesting idea, however having a perfect body and mind does not mean one can never progress. For example, you still wouldn't know how to play a piano unless you learned how...but being perfect could mean you could learn to play it even better than imperfect humans can play it.


I don't understand your logic here, I think you've misread this.
Perfect in this context means: Perfect at everything and anything, not just limited to body and mind.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

narcissistic said:


> I don't understand your logic here, I think you've misread this.
> Perfect in this context means: Perfect at everything and anything, not just limited to body and mind.


Ok, then that is an entirely different context to this scenario.


----------



## Godney (Aug 28, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Why would you want to litter? Do you have a need to throw plastics into nature?


I didn't say I want to litter, but I don't think someone should be killed for doing it nor would I want to live in a world where that is a rule.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Godney said:


> I didn't say I want to litter, but I don't think someone should be killed for doing it nor would I want to live in a world where that is a rule.


Ok, but what kind of person deliberately and intentionally throws plastics into nature?


----------

